# Found the secret to cleaning bottles!



## Rufus (Jul 25, 2011)

For some reason that I can not explain the bottles come cleaner when washed in this device? It was found at the 10 foot level in a 13 foot deep privy here in AZ. It is so dry here that I still find bottles with paper labels that have been buried for over 100 years.....


----------



## Rufus (Jul 25, 2011)

Another view of this most comfortable device; nice curve for the lower back;haha....


----------



## GuntherHess (Jul 25, 2011)

> so dry here that I still find bottles with paper labels that have been buried for over 100 years.....


 
 I wonder if it preserves cholera and typhoid well too?


----------



## Rufus (Jul 25, 2011)

Wow; now I know why all my digging partners are dying off.......

 Karl


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 26, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  GuntherHess
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I was worried about that at one point in my digging career,so I called my doctor,no typhoid here[8D]


----------



## Wangan (Jul 26, 2011)

Thats the strangest looking brownie pan Ive ever seen.[]


----------



## Rufus (Jul 26, 2011)

Also found a matching stoneware spittoon with it; that way you have both ends covered??

 Well its been about three months since I dug that pit and no one that was involved got sick; so we may be ok.

 Will have to check to see if there is any documentation on Typhus or Cholera surviving in the ground for 110 years?

 I think I worry as much about getting sick from a privy as I do about getting hit by lightning......


----------



## Rufus (Jul 26, 2011)

Gunther,

 Just looked at the Nexus site; WOW!!!

 Thanks for posting it; I dg a lot of medicines that I love to trace the history on.

 All the best,

 Karl


----------



## GuntherHess (Jul 26, 2011)

> I dg a lot of medicines that I love to trace the history on


 
 Thanks , if you find medicines that arent listed or pictured let me know.
 I get a lot of update info from forum members.


 I was just joking about the cholera but you can get sick from breathing dust in privies especially in dry areas.


----------



## Rufus (Jul 26, 2011)

Gunther,

 I dug a blue San Fransisco bottle the other day and can not find it on the web. Will post a picture later.

 Thanks for the offer of help,

 Karl


----------

